# Replacing Subwoofer and Amp for a 2005 Sentra Special Edition?



## ddivita (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a 2005 Special Edition that I would like to replace the sub woofer and amp. Neither of them are working anymore.

First, should I replace the wires for the amp or can I use the exiting wires. Also, if I can use the exiting wires, can I get after market wiring harnesses that match what goes into the back of the amp? I am thinking the amp serves the whole car? I am not sure though. It looks like a lot of wires for jut a sub woofer.

Second, can I use the existing sub woofer housing and replace the sub in it?

Thank you.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you are thinking about going aftermarket, get in touch with the folks at Crutchfield.com. Their prices are fair and their sales and tech support are top notch! I've purchased a number of systems from them and have been a customer for over a decade. What's nice about them is that they will provide installation kits, wiring adapters and printed instructions with what they sell and provide lifetime tech support. Also, everything you purchase is in their system, which makes it a breeze if you ever need warranty replacement of a componant.


----------

